# Probably dumb question....



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

When you go ice fishing with a sonar unit, do you have to drag along 
a 12 volt car battery too?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They have smaller batteries that more like a motorcycle size.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

They are very small and many come contained in special units. I’m glad to hear someone thinking about starting icefishing, it’s awesome!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's. Never thought about a motorcycle battery.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

TClark said:


> Thanks for the reply's. Never thought about a motorcycle battery.


 They are not made to be charged and discharged over and over like sonar unit batteries are.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You are better off just buying a fish finder battery w/a charger,the size and weight will be a lot better to handle ice fishing.Just make sure it comes w/a charger. Google it and you'll have all the choices you'll need.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

TClark said:


> Thanks for the reply's. Never thought about a motorcycle battery.


I pull my mower battery. Keep it on a tender till you go out I have a hummingbird 798si that has a flasher mode plus gps makes getting to special spots nice and easy


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

For a while I would pull my boat battery. Talk about a nightmare


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

TClark said:


> When you go ice fishing with a sonar unit, do you have to drag along
> a 12 volt car battery too?


Ive seen a lot of guys converting their m18 Milwaukee batteries to use for ice fishing setups. Much lighter, and why not use them if you got a bunch sitting around.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Those replacement batteries for a vexilar are around $20. I'm particularly thrifty but I'm also lazy, so I come off the 20 bucks when it goes bad. 

https://www.amazon.com/Universal-UB...ocphy=9015398&hvtargid=pla-570176770217&psc=1


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Go to local Tractor Supply(Wmart usually has them also) and get the smaller type(like above post)12 v. battery(and small charger). The ah rating might be a bit less but fully charged, will run your finder/flasher all day. They don't take up much space and don't weigh much. Alternately, you can get two small 6 vt game camera batteries, tape them together, wire them properly in series to get 12 v('not' parallel-google it). Two 6 vt rechargeable lantern batteries will work as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I made a makeshift ice sonar box a couple years ago. It runs off of 18v off brand cordless drill battery. I get 3-4 hrs off it,then switch to my back up. I used 2 insulated heat shrink ring terminals,they slide perfectly over the metal battery connectors... I'm not a die hard ice guy or I'd just get a ice pack. But this works for now ....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Holy duct tape Batman


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bought my replacement battery at TSC think it was like $15


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

set-the-drag said:


> Holy duct tape Batman


In this case it would be holy electrical tape batman


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yep run my garmin on a small 12v from wally world, in the hunting dept, for feeders and such. and i carry my 12v drill batt for back up works great


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Harbor freight has a 10amp 12v battery for Atv/ generators for $40 with a 20% off coupon it’s like $32. I bought one in 2014, never ran out of battery juice. Still using it today.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I use a DeWalt drill on my auger and this is my adapter. It also has two phone charger ports on the end. Bought off Ebay about four years ago.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

quackpot said:


> I use a DeWalt drill on my auger and this is my adapter. It also has two phone charger ports on the end. Bought off Ebay about four years ago.


That’s just a pic of a battery! Lol


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh I see the adapter now. Input is 20v and output is 5v. Wonder if Milwaukee has an adapter like that? Pretty cool


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Oh I see the adapter now. Input is 20v and output is 5v. Wonder if Milwaukee has an adapter like that? Pretty cool


You can buy adapters that are 3d printed on ebay for like 15$. Im planning on running this setup in my yak in the spring.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

quackpot said:


> I use a DeWalt drill on my auger and this is my adapter. It also has two phone charger ports on the end. Bought off Ebay about four years ago.



*Is this it,,, A 20v drill battery to 12v OUTPUT, adapter?*
Picture shows 8 terminals,,, that would take me some time to find the +- 12v leads, to make a set of 'jumper cables' to my flasher? Am I missing something?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-20V-US...653079&hash=item1f0644de41:g:22QAAOSw4SJd2O6S


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-...164430&hash=item215d2146c8:g:9mcAAOSwcwdcX1QT


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I am totally confused on the drill batteries thing. Simple I'm sure, but I'm not understanding it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If you keep looking there's one that has the 12 volt on the side. I'll look also.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

TClark said:


> I am totally confused on the drill batteries thing. Simple I'm sure, but I'm not understanding it.


I use a clam plate adapter, I've ran a 6" lazer auger for a few years. I've also used a 8" nils on one. This year I bought a 8" Kdrill for my set up. I was cutting over 8" of ice last year in under 30 seconds. Best part is no wear and tear on my old body.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If you look at the adapter it has part number DCB091. I have a new idea also, I bought a heated jacket for the wife and I from my snap-on dealer. The battery has a 12 volt port on it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TClark said:


> I am totally confused on the drill batteries thing. Simple I'm sure, but I'm not understanding it.


What's confusing ya? I'm sure someone can help clear things up....
Alot of guys are using cordless drills for there ice augers anymore. Some are using the same batter's to power there ice fishing sonars. Or using one that's setting around the house getting no use. It's very simple to do,and some batteries it appears to already have a side port where you can plug in your sonar.


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

The best type of battery,is one for a power chair they are 12 v small will run your flasher or fish finder all day and are made to be recharged daily,get them on line for about 35.00 still using the same one i bought 3 years ago


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

has anyone tried using one of the lithium jump starter batteries? they are very small pack a lot of power with 12v outlet. I know they are more expensive but they should work great for running a fish finder. harbor freight has one for 79.99 but has a coupon for 20% off. amazon has them for under 60.00.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I use nothing but lithium batteries in my portable marine electronics. More initial cost but MUCH longer life cycle and run times versus lead acid battery and much less weight. Actually saves money in the long run.

https://ampedoutdoors.com/collections/lifepo4-battery


----------

